# Deer Farmer Sentenced



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

*Algoma Township father and son sentenced in deer-smuggling case*
Posted by John Tunison | The Grand Rapids Press June 23, 2009 22:11PM

GRAND RAPIDS -- Under the worst-case scenario, James Schuiteman and his son could have caused a "Typhoid Mary" epidemic in Michigan's deer population by trying to secretly remove a quarantined deer from his Algoma Township farm last year, a judge told the pair Tuesday.

The gravity of the offense -- something Kent County Circuit Judge Paul Sullivan figures could have damaged the state's already ailing economy if the deer had chronic wasting disease -- was enough for him to sentence the 53-year-old Schuiteman to 180 days in jail and 30 months probation.

Schuiteman's son, Brian, 25, received two years of probation and was ordered to perform 240 hours of community service for helping his father in the scheme.

Both men earlier pleaded guilty to violating the animal industry act by moving a quarantined animal, charged as a felony for the father and misdemeanor for the son.

"We are talking here about really serious potential consequences based on your violation of the quarantine," Sullivan told the elder Schuiteman. "I sit here and think about if that deer was infected and let loose, it's a Typhoid Mary-type thing.

"You ran a terrible risk by doing this," Sullivan said.

The judge said he would only make James Schuiteman serve the first 90 days in the Kent County Jail and suspend the rest of his sentence if he stays out of trouble. Schuiteman, who owned J&B Whitetails before his 52-deer herd was destroyed to test for CWD, also will be allowed to participate in the county's work-release program and possibly get early release on home tether.

The state Department of Natural Resources quarantined Schuiteman's Rector Street NW farm Aug. 23 after a 3-year-old doe there tested positive for CWD. But less than a day after the quarantine took effect, the Schuitemans tried to remove a deer from the farm under cover of darkness because they didn't have the proper paperwork for it.

Authorities, who had the farm under surveillance because of the quarantine, caught the pair before they could release the tranquilized deer into the wild.

None of the farm's herd, except for the one doe, tested positive for CWD, a contagious brain disease likened to Mad Cow disease in cattle.

Both Schuitemans apologized to the judge Tuesday, with Jim Schuiteman talking about the emotional and financial toll the charges and publicity have had on his family.

"It's been a difficult 10 months. I'm so sorry for what I did," he said. "I don't know if I'll ever get my life straightened out again. A lot of people know what I did."

His attorney, Larry Willey, argued Schuiteman's embarrassment and loss of his farm was already substantial punishment and jail time was not needed. The father and son now run a diesel supply company that services school buses.

But Sullivan said he believed jail was warranted "given the risk you put the people of the state in and the economic disaster that could have been caused."

As part of their sentences, the Schuitemans cannot hunt or practice taxidermy during their probation or possess weapons. James Schuiteman, who must report to jail Aug. 18, was fined $2,500 while his son was fined $1,000.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:eyeroll:

Wow, I think there should have been a bigger punishment for them.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Why would you not just kill the diseased animal rather than try to remove it alive???????????????????????????????


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> Why would you not just kill the diseased animal rather than try to remove it alive???????????????????????????????


Money........ Some of this breeding stock is worth hundreds of thousands of dollars. I'm not in any way trying to justify what these guys did. Just an observation.

Bob


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*Yes it is all about the money from breeding fees*.
Last August a ban on baiting deer in Michigans lower was put in place because of a deer at a deer frarm having CWD. At that time Michigan had 12% unemployement and many struggling to make ends meet due to the auto indrustry and related jobs.

Many a farmer were looking forward to selling their corn, carrots and such to help cover the high cost of fuel and fertlizer lost their shirts. Many were not able to meet the morgage payments and now are in forclosure.

Today Michigans unemployement rate has risin to 15% due to the auto indrustrys forced bankrupcery and down sizing/cutting, brands dropped dealers.
That 15% isn't a true figure either, since you are no longer counted if your unemployment benifits have ran out and you areon some type of welfare.


----------

